# Starting Buserelin in 2 weeks, nervous!



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi

I start the Buserelin injections in 2 weeks (my DH is kindly going to do them for me!), the nurse we saw at the hospital was great and showed us where they need to be done on my thigh but I am so nervous we will do it wrong! I am sure it will be fine and DH is looking at it as his little mission (bless!).

I can't help feeling quite stressed at the moment and then I feel bad as I should be feeling so over the moon we are finally getting somewhere! I am sure once we start the injections I will feel better.

Sorry to have a bit of a moan, it is lovely being able to speak to others going through the same things.

Thanks for reading.

Ajs0109


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi AJS0109

I remember what it felt like to get started and do those first injections - it is exciting but also nerve wracking. You'll soon find that you and DH become injection experts and it won't bother you at all.

Wishing you lots of    and        for your treatment

Karenanna xxx


----------



## jucy_culps (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi!

I agree with karenanna, the first couple of times are not fun, I just sat staring at the needle for about 10 mins. 

After the first couple you will become experts! My legs bruised up a lot when I was injecting, so my advice would be to make sure you swap legs 
every day xxxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I'm on day 14 of injections and I am petrified of needles!!!  

My dh prepares them in the kitchen where I cant see, then he gives me a 3, 2, 1 before pressing the button on the pen and counts down from 10 before pulling it out. Take less time then it took my to write this!. 

I promise you, there is nothing to fear. The noise of the pen is a bit off putting and can make you jump a bit which is why I need a count down. My view is if I can do it, anyone can! Just keep thinking what you are doing this for.  

Please don't get yourself worked up over it. I know it's hard and your thinking I'm    but after your first one, you will think "what was I worried about".

Let us know how you get on. The best of luck to you both. xxx


----------



## Tali S (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Ajs0109

Don't panic!!    I was on buserelin and after the first couple of injections it became a piece of cake.   The nurses at my clinic also said I could also inject in to my tummy (the nice flabby section below your belly button - well it's nice and flabby on me anyway!!   ) as well as my thighs. In fact I managed to get away with doing all my in jections (buserelin and menopur) in to my tummy. The best hints I can give you is to inject the liquid slowly but steadily and once you take the needle out, press on the injection site quite firmly for about 30 to 60 seconds to minimise bruising. Take the buserelin out of the fridge about 30 mins before injecting too, only because it can feel a bit weird when you inject cold fluid in to you.

Good luck...you'll be fine.

Tali S x


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for your replies ladies! Tali S i was wondering about the cold feeling!  

We are so excited about actually starting the treatment (instead of staring at the bag and waiting to use them), i am sure we will be fine.

congratulations Karenanna, and good luck girlies! Hopefully i will be posting in a couple of weeks time saying "what was I worried about!!"  

Take care,

Ajs0109 xx


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey

I have just started ICSI for the first time, and I started the injections on friday last week and was worried that we wouldnt do it right and also the side effects i would get from them. i felt like i listened to all the info from the nurse when i had the first one off her but got nervous for when we had to do on our own the next day incase we forgot what to do. everything worked out fine thou and i prepare the syringe and my husband actually does the injection (just wanna make sure he doing it right lol)
Im sure you will be absolutely fine!!! i have mine about 8pm at night just cos first few times made me feel abit nausious and a little bit of head ache and would rather have that at night than through the day.
hope everything works out for you!!  

thanks
emmielou


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks emmielou!

I am the same (hoping DH does it right!) I am sure he will but he has already said he is worried about hurting me so now I am hoping he doesn't get too nervous LOL! What a giggle eh!  

Good luck with your treatment, sending you lots of  

Ajs0109


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a bit of needle phobia as well, I have fainted a couple of times when my dad was in hospital and they stuck a needle in him!  But the injections aren't really that bad, I just turned the TV on, concentrated on that while my DH stuck the needle in.  

Good luck!  

Sue


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi ajs! 
You will be fine hunni!..its sweet that your partner is worried about hurting you 
But believe me that will pass!, soon he will be thinking he should have been a Dr!! 
Try milking it for some new shoes!!
But seriously, it is daunting hun but you will be fine.. 
I wish you both well hun..x
jen..x


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks ladies! I must admit as it gets closer (11 days, but whose counting!!! ) I am getting more excited!

Good idea about the shoes jen!!  

Thanks again!

ajs xx


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Ajs! 
Glad i made you giggle hun!!
Have you thought about joining a Cycle Buddies thread? (home page) scroll down and look for the dates that are relevant for your tx and you will not only get emotional support but even a giggle from time to time! 
I do hope it all goes well for you and dont go shoe shopping in the sales section 
luv jen..x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Here is the link for the cycle buddies CLICK HERE

Sue


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I will have a looksy at the thread!

Take care xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey AJ, Starting buserlin inj on 31st October, we will be cycle buddies! Excited and nervous all at the same time, new protocol for me after failed ovulation inductions, iuis and 2 ivfs!

Katiebells


----------



## kidder (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi AJ & Katiebells

Ive been injecting Burserlin since 6th Oct and honestly theres nothing to it. I do them myself! I find it hurts less than when my DH does it.
Little tip, squeeze the flab that youu pick up to inject into!!!  Most times I dont feel much at all. A couple of bruises but thats nothing.

Good luck with it, just remember to smile

x x x


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Katiebells, I know how you feel, getting better now it is getting nearer though! kidder, I had heard that actually, we have been told to do the injection in the top of my thigh (Definately not short of a bit of flab!  ).

DH is definately going to do them (although my sister is convinced I will let him do it once and then want to do it myself!), he is looking forward to doing a bit to help I think (apart from the other bits  ), bless! 

Good luck for Sunday Katiebells, let me know how you get on.

Ajs xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Everybody

AJS - I also start injections on the 1st Nov for my first ICSI cycle( TTC no1 for 2yrs), not sure why but it amazes me that other people are going though the same thing (think its because all my friends and family find it very easy to breed!!) - thank god for FF.  I'm a nurse and will be doing my own injection mainly because DH is very needle phobic and will not even be in the same room!!  Hope you get on ok with yours i'll keep an eye on the tread so we can share tips as we go x


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Beckalouise!!
Congratulations hun on getting to this stage!!
Have you checked out the cycle buddies? go to the home page and look up which dates are relevant to your tx and then pop on and say hi!!
I did most of my injections on my own!! but I'm not a nurse just very brave 
Hope you get on OK hun and maybe chat again!!
Jen.x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello,

I've just plucked up the courage to start posting. This whole expereince is very daunting isn't it!  I was the same as you AJS 0109.  Had appointment with nurse on Tuesday.  She said we should try the injection to practice with her, and I had a real wobble!!  Felt a bit embarressed especially as when DP did it (he'll be doing them all!) hardly felt a thing!  I'll just be looking the other way once we get started.  

We start the Buserlin on 5 Nov, so going to join the cycle buddies for November, maybe see you all over there?!


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi beckalouise!

I am exactly the same! You do think you are the only person sometimes and when someone else is going to be going through it at exactly the same time it completey amazes me!!   Also my family and DH's find it very easy to breed!!! lol

Will definately keep in contact with updates etc! Only 4 days to go!!! not that i'm counting ! 

I aubergine07, I am sure we will all be fine and it is nice to know others going through it! I have heard a few times when the DH/DP does it they don't feel it so much, will let you know Monday!!!   It is very daunting, it has taken me a while to get my head around it and to actually start looking forward to getting started!

Good luck and keep in touch!
Ajs xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree beckalouise and ajs, it can feel like it's just you, especially as I don't know anyone in my life going through it.  I remember when we went to a meeting at our hospital, and there were a few other couples, and I felt so bad for them all, that they were goig through the same thing as us, and again on here!  It's nice to know others are going through the same, but you also wish everyone could be sorted and happy - if only we had a magic wand!

Ajs, I found that - and looking the other way helped!  Do you think it'll be different when you actually inject the drug?  It's also nice for the DH/DP to do it so they feel a part of it.

x


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

I do think it involves DH more, he does feel bad that I am the only one going through injections and stuff (i suppose his bit isn't too difficult!  ).  A magic wand would be great!!

I do think things will start moving quicker once the injections start (providing I respond to the drugs etc), we have our scan booked for the 16th November so thats just over 2 weeks, will fly by I am sure! aubergine07 and beckalouise Do you both have scans booked or do you need to book yours?

ajs xx


----------



## Tali S (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Girls

I don't think I mentioned it on my last post but once you start on the buserelin, don't forget to drink lots of water and I mean 2 to 3 litres a day. You'll probably feel thirsty anyway so it shouldn't be much of a problem. It'll help to keep any headaches at bay. OK, you might slosh a bit and have to go to the loo loads more but I think it's a small price to pay for having no headaches.

Good luck. I'll be keeping an eye out to see how you're getting on.

Tali S x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Tali S, thanks for the tip about the water - I had read that somewhere, but even better to hear from someone who knows!  Only problem I have is that I'm a teacher, so can't really be popping to the loo every 1/2 hour!! 

My hospital have told me to book my scan the day I start injecting.  I think it'll be timed for about 2 weeks after that, so around the 19 / 22 Nov.  That sounds about right I think...  guess different hosptials/clinics have different approaches...


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Everybody

Thank you for your kind messages, tips and generally chit chat.  Getting nervous about tomorrow, I have an appointment at 10.30 to go though injections and start that night (i think as it will be day 21 since last AF, is that right?).  Scan planned for 2 weeks later but no date yet.

Aubergine07 - I've seen from your other posts that you are a bit confused re pill and period.  I've also been on the pill since day 2 of my period and still think i'm going to get a period in around a weeks time but as i'm at the clinic tomorrow i'll double check and let you know x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ah thanks beckalouise, that's kind of you.

You'll be fine tomorrow.  I've already had that appointment with my nurse, and it was the start of me feeling a lot more positive about this whole process.  You'll practice the injection with the nurse which is very helpful, and sets your mind at ease a little!  

Good luck for tomorrow - and to AJS - you start your injections tomorrow as well I think!

Will be thinking of you x


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Girls,

Well 1 down and so far so good. Couldnt get suprecor here in the south so had to go with suprefact but does the same job!

Best of luck girls tommorrow will be thinking of you all

Katiebells xx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies!

Well as Katiebells put it... 1 down and so far so good! DH was fab, no messing around at all (even through all my question asking!!!  ) A bit itchy straight after but now you can't even see where it was done!

Thanks for the advice Tali S about the water, I tend to drink loads at work anyway so need to keep it up over the weekend too, as I can quite easily go ages without drinking anything!  I haven't read loads about any side effects, just so I don't imagine any I think, apart from hot flushes so hopefully the drinking water will help with any headaches!

I have a scan on 16th so only 2 weeks (only!!! ) So glad we are all able to share our stories and wanted to check how everyone was this morning! 

Take care and will check in again soon.

Ajs xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Well Done AJS  and Katiebells on your first injection.  I'm going to start mine tonight at 10ish I think!!

Aubergine - asked the nurse re period, said everybody is different, some people bleed, some spot and other don't have any so will have to wait and see.

Here's to the next 2 weeks of DR!!!!


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey girls,

Thank god for the muffin belly!! I had my first intralipid infusion this am for 3 hours! Oh I am hopeful this time round it has got to be my turn. I have my first scan next monday, it seems to be earlier than u girls.

Well I hope the injections went well today for you girls, it will be worth it! This is the first time I down regulated through injections so I can only speak about the experience from the sniffers but the hot flushes particularly at night later on was as bad as it got. So try not to worry and heaps of positive energy enclosed. If I can help in any way just let me know.

Katiebells xx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Katiebells, I hope everyting goes ok for you.  The injections seem to be going ok, I don't think I have experienced any side effects as yet, but it is only day 3 (I can't believe how quick it is going!).

Good luck!
Ajs xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

hello

How's the DR going?  Great to hear that you've no side effects so far AJS.  Do you feel anything odd just after you've injected?  

Beckalouise thanks for finding out about the period.  That was what the nurse said to me.  Am learning so much stuff with this IVF stuff, and the latest is that there seems to be 2 ways of doing it - short protocol and long protocol.  Think we're all on LP, but the SP's have to wait for a period before stimming - think that's right anyway, as I say, all new stuff I'm learning!  How are your injections going?

Katiebells - how'd you get on, and do you mind me asking - what is intralipid infusion?  Sounds immense being on whatever it was for 3 hours!  

Well I got my dates a little muddled, I actually start tomorrow!  Pleased it's a day earlier thanI thought, but unfortunately scan won't be any earlier - re-read info last night and they only do scans on Tues and Weds, so will be 23/24 Nov.

Keep us posted on how you're getting on!


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Aubergine

I'm on the long protocol but no idea why!! I'm sure the nurse said that the doctor decides depending on your age, weight, blood levels etc (can't believe how little questions I ask in clinic, just go along with what they say, well hopefully they know best!!).  Injections going fine, was in the middle of yesterdays when the cat jumped on my knee (which he never does) so that was a little drama but I kept very calm, he then also spend the night asleep across my tummy (which he NEVER does) sure he knows something is going on!!  Scan book for the 17th which will be 16 injection, like your clinic they only do it on a wednesday.  I do get a little red patch and itching last about 30mins after injection but other than that feel totally normal.  Hope you get on ok with yours.

Hi everybody else and take care x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

wow, def think the cat knows what's going on!!  They do say they are intuitive animals!  Well done for keeping calm throughout!  

I started today, so phoned to get my scan - booked for 23rd Nov.  Seems a lot later than you guys, and think I only started DRing a few days later, ah well.  

Had a little wobble with the injection again.  DP did it for me, he's a star, but I get a nervy about the fact that something alien is being injected into me!  I'm no good with drugs, rarely even take paracetomol, so think that's why.  Got a tiny bit of itching, but also my foot feels funny, kind of like it's asleep, that feeling you get before pins and needles... Anyone else?


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi girls,

Day 5 in the ivf house and all going well, apart from the start of some serious large spots! Might be a coincidence but I don't usually get them like this! Uglyitis as well as the potential to be a moody cow, god help DH!!!

Aubergine the itching seems to be normal, I haven't experienced the pins and needles, yet! Your DP is great, mine would prob throw up all over me if he had to do it! Just remember, its all for a good reason. I'm on intralipid infusions to lower my NK cells which are raised, its only two during the process and then one if (I should say when)we are successful.

Aj and beckalouise I really hope that everything is going well with the injections and your both feeling ok! 

I'm off to watch the tv girls, I'm praying for us all!
Katiebellsxxx


P.S just got pain in foot oh aubergine maybe its in empathy!


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello ladies!
Injections still going well, beckalouise we have a cat too and he has been very clingy lately! Definately knows somethings up!

Must admit, I do have a bit of road rage at the moment but then af should be due in the next week or so, could be that! I am getting the redness and itching just after also, DH feels like he is doing it wrong! bless! aubergine07 I did get a tingling down my leg the other day, like pins and needles but only the once, very strange! beckalouise your scan is the day after mine! fingers crossed!

I must admit, I was getting a bit concerned that I wasn't feeling any different, and whether or not it was working or if we were doing it in the right spot etc but I think we will just have to see what the scan brings!

Good luck girlies, check in again soon.

Ajs xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi everybody

Just thought i'd update and tell you my AF came this morning, very heavy, so much for none or spotting like the nurse told me might happen!!  Anyway feel totally knacked today and irritated with hubby!  Going to a friends for bonfire soon but as they all have kids really can't be arsed with that too (god I am ****** off today aren't I!).

Hope everybody else have a good weekend x


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Ahhh Beckalouise I hope you are ok? So does this mean you will start stimming in the next 4 or 5 days? Im a bit confused with where you are at, (I am on my 3rd ivf, must be the bimbo in me that I cant follow your cycle)

Hope the rest of you girls are ok xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Katiebells - no we are on the long protocol so period on time (if not a little early) so another 11days of buserelin then scan then hopefully able to start stim.  Hope you are going ok with yours x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey girls,

I need to have a rant, so if you're not in the mood for reading look away now!

We went to visit some friends this weekend.  They just started trying for a baby, only about 6 months ago and guess what, she's 12 weeks pregnant!  I'm really happy for them, they are some of our closest friends, but it all just felt so weird.  It made me angry coz we've been trying 5 years, have no idea why it's not working, have done everything right (diet, no alcohol, no smoking, acupuncture, exercise etc etc) and they don't really eat healthily, he smokes and drinks ALOT, and they don't do anything healthy really.  They told us in a cafe, great timing!  Then the rest of the weekend was akward coz they felt bad, and we were happy for them, but also sad...  It's just all so hard.  I'm sure you've been through this before - we have - but it never stops hurting.  Thought I was going to get a weekend of sympathy and understanding, and then this.  

Anyway, rant over!  

Beckalouise, I hope your bonfire wasn't too difficult to get through and that you're feeling better.  Did they put you on the pill before starting buserline?  I was on it (felt nauseous too!) and then stopped when started injections.

Katiebells and AJS, hope you're both getting on ok. How did you find out you had the NK cells (have just googled it, so think I understand!) Is it something the NHS did, or is it private?

xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi aubergine - rant away chick I think we all know how that feels.

I've just opened a text message from my cousin with 12 week scan picture on and another good friend is due around the same time and as this year the babies came in groups of 3 i'm convinced one of my other friends is pregnant and has just not broke the 'big news' yet (bless her I don't even know if they are trying but they did get married in June!!).  Anyway i'm feeling much better today, AF over and steady day at work.

Hope everybody else is getting on ok, AJS we are into week 2 already, eekkk x


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey girls,

Is it just me or do some people have a sensitivity chip missing!! The scan OMG and the friends that you have to spend the rest of the weekend with! Oh god that is exposure! I have had a few dodgy stories too but most recently a nice one. My sister in law came down to visit me 2 weeks ago to say that she had found out the day before she was pregnant and wanted me to have time to get used to it before they announce it in December! To me that was so so thoughtful! Nice that some get it!

I am glad you are feeling better beckalouise

Aubergine I did some research on the NK cells and thought I would explore all options for my final attempt! I am in Ireland and they just wanted to do the same ivf again and again with a diagnosis of unexplained infertility! Not good enough for me! Unfortunately it is all private over here so I decided to go to UK for this cycle and hope for the best with the immune treatment too! If(when) junior does come along there will be no pocket money until 18!!!!!!

Well girls another day down and we are still surviving, I can feel a wobble coming any day now!!

Katiebells


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks girls for reading my ranting.  I got home last night to get an email from her with details of the scan.  I thought that really was insensitive, and think I should tell her so she knows, but then feel bad about doing that, as she has a right to feel happy.  I'm her best mate, and she wants to share it with me.  I don't know, maybe I should just grit my teeth and bare it?  Don't get me wrong, I am really happy for her, but, well, you know...

Had been thinking the DR wasn't working as wasn't getting any side effect, then thought maybe I was being lucky.  But no - afraid not - big headache today, and very very thirsty!

Hope your're all well

xx


----------



## Tali S (Aug 6, 2010)

Aubergine - What did I tell you about drinking lots of water?!    Pack in the paracetamol - you're allowed. 

I don't envy you the situation with your best mate. You still want to be her friend but it's so tough seeing someone going through what you want to be going through especially when they found it so easy to become pregnant in the first place. Maybe it would be worth explaining how you feel and ask her not to update you all the time and that you will ask her how she is when you're ready, so on your own terms basically. If she really is a true friend, she'll understand about giving you the space. I wish she was more like Katiebells sister-in-law. Hang in there doll!!!

I hope DR is still going ok for the rest of you.  

Take care, Tali S x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Tali S for advice. Both on water and friend!  I have sent an email, just hope she understands!

Katiebells, I meant so say, that's a bit of a journey for you, having to travel to UK.  I hope it's not been too much for you.  I'm quite interested in all the immunity thing, as we're also unexplained, but am only on my first IVF, so we'll see what happens.

Hope eveyone ok

xx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello, hope everyone is well. Injections still going ok apart from having a touch of flu this week so my skin literally hurt to touch and those last few injections were very painful!  

Still don't really have any side effects, no af yet but have very irregular cycles so not really expecting it too soon.

Can't wait for our scan on Tuesday, not too long to go now girlies!

So sorry to hear about your friend aubergine07, some people just don't understand.  My sister has managed to squeeze in 2 pregnancies since we have started tx (we get on very well and are very close) and I have been sooooo green the whole time but she is brilliant with our situation.  One of my friends is just starting IVF with unexplained fertility and another one of my friends has recently got married and they are starting to TTC, it sounds horrible to say but everytime I talk to her I expect her to say she's pg and I get a horrible feeling inside, i would be over the moon for her but can't help that dreading feeling, probably makes me such a bad friend!

I really have gone on a bit today, hope everyone is ok and fingers crossed for our scans, when does everyone else have theirs next? xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Girls,

Aubergine, UK seems to be alot more advanced when it comes to fertility and immunity issues so thats why we chose there. I have two frosties here but couldn't hack putting them on board unless I was sure I addressed the immunity issues so fingers crossed dr george is solving my issues.

My scan is this Wednesday I am starting to feel like a dried up prune. AJS I had a wee bit of a cold this week too.

Beckalouise hope your having a good week.

Its really nice to have all this support here and I really appreciate it.

Hopefully that will be the end of any unwanted announcements until we get through the next few weeks! Oh girls I am so excited yet soo nervous!

Katiebells xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all

AJS - sorry to hear you had a cold  hope you are feeling much better now and good luck for tuesday x

Aubergine - sorry forgot to say earlier that yes I was on the pill for 21 days prior to starting injections but thankfully no side effects or any from injections so been a good week all in all.  Hope your friend took the email in the way it was intended x

Katiebells - I too have my scan on wednesday so I have my fingers and toes crossed for us both x


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Good luck for your scans ladies! I am so nervous about tomorrow, I just hope everything has done what it should have!

My cold doesn't seem to want to shift, and have now developed a nice cough!! typical! Not sure about anyone else but my moods this past week have been terrible, poor DH he has definately caught the brunt of it!   and I am   at the slightest thing! it must just be getting to me some days more than others!

katiebells, i really like having the support here too! Makes it all a bit less difficult!  

Good luck girlies and will check in again soon.

xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello girls,

Sorry I've not been on for a while, haven't had time to post.  All been ok though, just been busy with nice things!  Even started our xmas shopping this weekend - so early for us - we're usually run around last minute types, but we just thought better get as much done now as we don't know where we're going to be in December.  It's hard isn't it, not really knowing dates of when things will happen...

AJS am sorry your not feeling well, with a cold as well as the mood swings  .  The cold's won't be helping - if you're anything like me, you'll be feeling sorry for youself!  I do, and then also feel guilty!  God we're hard on ourselves aren't we?!?!?  Let your DH pamper you - am sure he understands. 

So, AJS, you have your scan tomorrow?  That's so exciting, nearly on to the next stage!!  Who else has their scans this week? - sorry just read back and see both katiebells and backalouise have your scans on Weds - so in case I don't get on here before then - good luck!!!!  I have to wait 'till next Tues, but that's ok, as am really trying hard to take things one step at a time.  

Let us know how you get on tomorrow/weds!


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry, me again!

I wanted to ask, when you are injecting, do you sometimes get a tiny bit of blood when the needle is taken out, or a little bit of the liquid?  It didn't happen to us at first, but the last 4 or so times it has.  Not too worried, but is it ok?

xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi All

Aubergine, i've had the odd time when a tiny spot of blood has been there  but no liquid I don't think,  the trick is to leave the needle in for 10secs or so when you have completed the injetection, just so the last drop gets chance to soak in (well thats what I do anyway!!)

Take care girls xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Quick reply girls as I am seriously late, but dont worry at all aubergine I have had the blood and the drops and I even got myselk a little bruise. Infact last week the needle wundnt go in to my skin it was like rubber!!

So my advice is as aubergine I leave it in for about 40secs, my best friend a nurse and she did my first injection and thats what she told me. I also keep my skin pinched until its out.

I wouldnt worry at all I can assure you If I take the time I dont have a prob its when I am hasty, rushing or the dog is jumping on me that I have this which is quite often!!!!!
Chat later xxxxx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Good morning! Well had scan this morning and apparently my lining is still quite thick   a little disappointed but I guess everything happens for a reason and the scan lady (can't remember correct name!!) said that the Gonal F would not work properly if the lining is too thick.  But AF arrived yesterday (may explain the moods  ) which is brilliant only 35 days! The Metformin is definately doing its job so have another scan booked for next Tuesday where hopefully my lining with have thined out!  I had a blood test also to check that my eostrogen (spelling is probably awful but rushing as at work!) levels have dropped as I have a cyst on each ovary, if they haven't then my dosage will be increased, they will call me if we need to up the dose otherwise I just continue as we are till next Tuesday.

Sorry to go on a bit but thought I would update you (and being a bit selfish by getting it off my chest!!)

Aubergine, Yes I do have blood droplets sometimes, I can usually tell if it hurst a little when DH does it, the other day I had a lovely bruise and it is working its way through the colours now!!  And sometimes my skin is just like rubber too Katiebells!

Thanks for reading ladies, and will check for updates.

Good luck girlies,

AJs xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks ladies for replies, I thought was ok, but just wanted to check.

AJS, am sorry you have been delayed by a week.  Don't worry about talking about it, that's what we're here for - it's good you can let us know and we can read how you're doing.  You seem to have taken on a good attitude - everything happens for a reason.  And you'll have your 2nd scan the same day as me now!  Not that that is much consolation!  I read on another thread that cutting down on dairy and wheat helps the cysts to go, apparently they feed on them?  Not sure how true it is, but no harm in trying if you think it might help.

Stay positive!

BTW - quick update - my friend received my email (had been away until today) and both her and her DH have sent very supportive messages back showing complete understanding, so am very happy I've been honest, and thanks for all your advice on that one.

Good luck Katiebells and Beckalouise for tomorrow

xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Girls, 
I was off on a little babble trying to get my point across this am and very rushed.

Ajs hun try not to worry things can change alot from now until next week. That is one thing I have learned throughout all this.

Girls my scan is thursday I prob put wrong date on post. I rang our clinic today as started to have a little wobble re am I following protocol ok, my previous ivfs I was stimming day 3 and day 5. I am day 6 today and scan not until day 8 so very different.

Aubergine I am glad things are ok with your friend, less stress and plenty of getting looked after is what you need.

Beckalouise lots of luck tomorrow will be thinking of you.

Girls another day down on the IVF rollercoaster, thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

HI Girls

AJS - stay positive chick, I'm sure your lining will be super thin next week (even more so as you've had a period) and I am a true believer in fate x

AFM - Scan went well so get to start my Gonal F on friday (OMG), can't believe how many different drugs I got given to see me though to end of 2ww, but one step at a time is how i'm looking at it.  Next scan booked for a week today which will be 5days after starting stimm.

Katiebells - Hope scan goes ok tomorrow x

Take care girls x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey Beckalouise - good news.  You'll have to let us know what this new drug is like!  Did they say that you then have EC after the 5 day scan, or is that to just check how everything's getting on?

I keep thinking about dates, and work, and when I might not be in, but I know there's not point, as so much can be changeable, so still trying to do the one day at a time approach!


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello ladies, thanks for the support! I am much more positive now af has arrived and really looking forward to next week's scan!

Good news beckalouise! So exciting, things should really speed up now!

Aubergine07 we will have our scan on the same day! hopefully it will be a lucky one for both of us!  

Good luck for your scan Katiebells, let us know how you get on.

AJS xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey girls,

Scan went well tis morning, I am officially silent down there so starting my menopur and aspirin tomorrow! Same as you beckalouise! My intralipid infusion wednesday and then next scan is friday the 26th! UK here I come! OMG was so relieved getting over today, another year older etc etc so wasnt sure if I would respond to drugs, 1 step down!

Hope all you girls are doing ok? Managing the hot bodies at night and headaches! Oh and dare I mention the little bouts of irritability!!!!

Aubergine I know how yo feel about the dates it is hard to plan anything! Ajs I am saying wee prayers for you and Im confident that Tues will get u going!

It really is great to have chicks in the same boat!

Katiebellsxxxx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Good Afternoon!

So glad your scan went well Katiebells! Hopefully Aubergine and I will be joining you both next week!  

I seem to be bruising big time with my injections, poor DH is so worried he is doing them wrong but my sister did think that because AF has arrived that is why it is bruising.  I do look a little like a pin cushion!!

Katiebells, how come you are taking aspirin (if you don't mind me asking)?

xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

So Beckalouise and Katiebells how have the next lot of injections gone?  Katiebells, I know it's not your first time, so probably knew what was coming. How about you Beckalouise?  Hope all ok!  And very exciting that you are both on next stage!

AJS - I have also been bruising.  Odd thing with tonight's injection was quite sharp and painful - I let out a little yelp and DP got worried!  Not sure why, as hasn't been too bad really.  We are pin cushions - I've got acupuncture tomorrow, when I do that, I really do feel like a pin cushion!

Have good weekends everyone!
xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey girls,

Another weekend closer to the big deed!!

Girls I am starting to bruise too now infact my DH told me my stomach looks like a dart board! He is a real charmer!!

Ajs I am taking the aspirin to thin my blood and I don't mind any questions.

Started the menopur tonite, you have to make it up which is a pain in the ass, I used the gonal f and puregon before which was handy! 

Aubergine I wonder did some of the meds drip out before it went into the skin that can sometimes make it sting. 

Your DH/DP are so good mine couldn't brave it! So you can tell them I said that!

Is anyone else doing acupuncture?
Thinking of you girls and am excited for your scans next week!

Katiebellsxxxxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Morning all

Gonal F went fine last night but as i'm still taking downreg injection at half the dose (no idea why, anybody else having to do this?) that's 2 needles which i thought was a little unfair!!!  The past few nights i've also been really really hot in the middle of the night, anybody know if this gets better (or worse) with the gonal F?

Anyway hope you all have a nice weekend, hubby on 4pm til 2am so meeting my little brother (well 28!!) in town to start some xmas shopping and treat him to a costa coffee later

Thanks all for been there, sooo glad i found FF x


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Girls,

Yip I am on the two injections and yes we going to be pin cushions, it will be worth it though just remember that. I am so vain that I keep using my belly as I swim and can keep that covered up!!!

Hot flushes should start to go soon if I remember right. I should of kept a diary girls I am not much use but what I do remember is the 2ww wait is the worst!

Girls enjoy the rest of the weekend and thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Tali S (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Girls

Everything seems to be ticking along really well with all of you   . As for bruising, I found that if you press on the injection site firmly for 30 to 60 secs after taking the needle out, that stopped me from getting any bruising other than a couple of small ones. 

Beckalouise - I think the reason you have to still take the DR drugs even when your stimming is so that the stimming is controlled purely by the drugs you're taking rather than being influenced by hormones your own body produces. At least when you start stimming, all the headaches etc should stop  

Aubergine - So glad your friend understands. It must have been tough trying to write the e-mail though?

Katiebells - Menopur's a pain to mix up isn't it? You'll soon get the hang of it though. How many vials do you have to mix up for a dose?

Speak to you all soon.

Love Tali S x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Katiebells & Tali S, good to know i've not totally misunderstood what the nurse told me to do and it makes sense now, fingers crossed then that these hot flushes get a little better also xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello all, 

I thought I'd replied yesterday, then looked back at the thread to realise I hadn't!  Ooopps!  

So, injections still going ok?  Didn't realise I might have to take 2 lots of injections at once - gulp!  

Tali S, thanks for popping on occasionally and giving us support, I notice by your signature that you aren't doing IVF at the moment, hope all is ok with you.

On the cycle buddies thread, the 1st BFP has been announced which is such exciting and good news.  It's good to to hear and hope it's going to bring positivity to us all!

Well, Tuesday is the day for us AJS - fingers crossed!!!

xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Aubergine & AJS

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow, i'll be sending positive vibes to you both x


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Aubergine & AJ's heaps of luck to you chicks saying my little prayers and have my fingers crossed for you!

Beckalouise hope you are ok?

Hi Tail s, I have to mix 2 so thats not too bad, I am getting the hang of it got a few bigger needles and syringes from chemist so makes it alot easier!

Katiebells xxxx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Good Morning ladies!

Well my lining has behaved this week and is at 2.2mm! Hoorah! Have picked up the Gonal F!

I still have a small cyst on my right side so had another blood test (although the nurse took ages finding a vein!!ouch!) and once they check that the cyst isn't producing any unwanted hormones they will call me and let me know when to start!

I hope all went well for you Aubergine!

Thanks for the good lucks girlies!   

xx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Just a quickie update, the hospital called me this afternoon and I start Gonal F on Thursday and need a blood test next Monday!

I have no idea how to use the Gonal F thingy, hoping there will be instructions!! 

Will check in tomorrow xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Fab news AJS, the Gonal F is easy to do.  If its the same as mine you just add the water to the powder then with a new needle draw back the right dose - good luck with this next stage x

AFM - total drama of a day!!  When I did my Gonal F (300units) last night I used the last of the Gonal F I had been given last week and not due to be seen til wednesday.  As I work in the hospital thought to myself that I would just pop up and ask today.  However totally forgot until 4pm (the clinic shuts at 4pm!!!) but thankfully caught the lead nurse.  Turned out i'd been prescribed 150 units by the doctor but the nurse had told me to take 300units so rather than having a 8 day supply i'd finished it in 4 days!!!  Anyway they scanned me and wasn't responding even with double the dose so i've now got to take 450units.  Can't believe it really but I'm looking at it that at least i've found out a day earlier that I'm not responding so can start a higher dose tonight rather than tomorrow.

Phew, sitting down with a bar of galaxy chocolate with my feet up now

Aubergine - hope you got on ok today x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Galaxy mmmm!

We're onto stage 2!  We had our scan, and lining reduced, so took first of Gonal F tonight,    alongside burselin    Got next scan in 10 days time, next Thursday, so they can see how getting on.

AJS - congrats with your lining, and being able to start with the Gonal F.  Sounds like the nurse didn't talk you through how to use it?  Ours is different to yours Beckalouise - so sounds like there are different types.  Our nurse talked us through it, and gave us a leaflet in case we forgot.  It's basically a pre-loaded amount of the drug.  You then have to set it to the amount you need to take (300 for us) put the needle in, and press the button - looks a little like an epipen...  It might be a good idea to phone your hospital/clinic to find out more.

Beckalouise, sounds like you've had a day - but all turned out well in the end if you got to start the new dosage a day earlier.  I think the forgetting thing has something to do with all these drugs you know   I keep forgetting things - I'm not the best anyway, but I am usually able to hold a lot in my head. At the moment I'm forgetting bits a pieces, and feel like I'm not quite always there when driving, which is worrying me a bit.

Katiebells - larger needles - makes me shiver!!!!  Hope your injections are going well.

Good to hear all your news
xxx


----------



## Tali S (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi - still lurking!!  

Aubergine - Yep, things are a bit quiet at the moment with me. Our next shot at ICSI is scheduled for April/May 2011. We're in the fortunate position that we get three fresh cycles funded by our NHS health board, so April next year will be shot two. Hopefully   I won't need any more!!

Katiebells - Hope the menopur is going ok, and just to put everyone's minds at rest, the bigger needles are just used for transferring the liquid from vial to vial. You change to a wee needle for the injection itself, so it's not like a horse syringe!!

Beckalouise - What a nightmare. At least you've found out now so you can up your dose.

AJS - Sorry I can't give you much advice on Gonal F as I was a menopur girlie, but from what I've heard, I think you just literally set the amount and do the injection.

Keep going girls, you're doing fine  . If any of you think I can give you any other pointers, advice or sanity checks, give me a shout!!

Love Tali S x


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Chicks,

Congratulations girls I am delighted you are progressing! AJs the gonal f is okish you just need to pull the top to your measurement, it kinda feels a bit delicate but can be pulled, I used it for my last IVF. You must be so excited hun now to get the ok!

Aubergine sorry I mustn't have explained myself the larger needles for the mixing I am a total wimp and want the smallest ones you can get!

Beckalouise OMG were you lucky to discover that, I am a bit concerned too and hoping I am responding!

Girls we are eventually on stage 2, another step forward and I am praying that we are going to reach our egg collections and easter comes early!!!

I am heading over on Friday morning! Had my intralipd infusion today and started my prednisolone! Still having the hots at night! But in good form, it is a nice time really, all that hope floating about! Do you think the drugs are affecting me??

Thinking of you all and loads of positive energy 

Katiebellsxxxxx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

AJS how did you get on with the Gonal F?  Didyou find out what you had to do with yours?

Katiebells, you over in UK tomorrow?  Does that mean you have EC soon?  Getting exciting!

Beckalouise- hope a bit more relaxed now!

Tali S - good luck to you for next year.  It's great that you have 3 gos with NHS.  Where we are, we only the one go, so not sure what we'll do if it doesn't work.  But it will!  Got to stay positive!!

AFM - no headaches anymore, but really sore neck - bit where bottom of skull meets neck.  Guess it may be a type of headache...  Don't like it    DP wonderful again though, made me a hot water bottle to put on , though tricky keeping it there as I type!  Heard that a hot water bottle on the tummy helps the follies.  But my Acupunturist says that the womb shouldn't be too hot for the egg.  I guess it's ok now, but not after ET?

Take care all
xx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi ya!

Well Gonal F went well thanks ladies, worrying for nothing again!!  

Much thinner needle than the buserelin so barely felt anything, today's was a bit different both injections hurt a little and bled a bit after the buserelin, guess some days are worse than others!  I am getting hot at night though, kicking all the covers off last night whilst DH was pulling them over him!!!!  

So glad you are moving forward too aubergine, good news for all of us!! 

Katiebells, let's hope for that early easter!!!!  

You are lucky Tali S, I have no idea how many tries we get through NHS, hoping i won't need to find out!  You can enjoy your Christmas and New Year and look forward to your treatment  

Beckalouise, how have your Gonal F injections been since your experience the other day?? I am only on 112.5 at the moment, guess they will review it on Monday when I go for my blood test maybe.

I must admit, I did sit down with the instructions in front of me when DH did my first Gonal F injection yesterday, read it word for word!! he he!

Take care and will check in again soon.

AJS xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Everybody

Had my day 8 scan today and are pleased to say my follies are responding at last!! 6 on the right and 5 on the left, no idea what size but they said it was looking like egg collection towards the end of next week  with another scan planned for monday   Does anybody know if each follie contains an egg? I was kind of hoping for more and not sure if the ones I've got will just keep getting bigger or I might get new ones?  Feel uncomfortable but girls I can report that the hot flushes have gone and i've had 3 very nice nights sleep  

Another trying day at work with 2 close work mates announcing been pregnant, and can you believe it one of them is just back from mat leave and is pregnant with natural triplets (yes triplets) I nearly passed out in shock (but held it together).

Anyway enough about my mad life, hope you are all getting on ok xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Girls,
Glad all is going well! We have arrived had my scan today and poor response on the right ovary but the left have a few follies. Beckalouise as far as I understand I think you caould have some follies with eggs and some with none! But I could be wrong! Next scan on Monday and maybe egg collection wednesday if all goes to plan! Had organised to go home tuesday but with the weather and the way it is working out we going to have to stay until I dunno! I miss my doggy!

Hope everyone else is well and thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello,

Just a quick post before bed.  Up later than usual as is a Friday - wild one that I am!!

AJS - I'm on 300 of the Gonal F.  

Beckalouise - can't believe that about your colleague - triplets.  Actually quite scary, not sure I'd even want to be in that position!!!

Katiebells - hope your prolonged stay is not too much of a problem.  Where do you stay if you don't mind me asking (I'm a bit nosey!) Do you have family or friends, or do you have a hotel?  Hope the left follies continue to grow!!

Made xmas decorations with my class this afternoon, can't beleive it's 1st Dec on Weds!  Got me in the mood - just hope it's going to be a good one.  What are you going to be doing?  WE have my parent's and DP's younger brother with us.  Just hope we won't be having to put on a brave face...

Have a fantastic weekend everyone
xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Girls, just touching base

Aubergine - hope all is going well with the Gonal F for you

Katiebells - good luck for your scan tomorrow

AJS - wishing you luck for your blood test tomorrow

AFM - nervous about scan tomorrow, have been quite uncomfortable 'down below' but i'm hoping that means follies are growing nicely

Take care all in this freezing weather xx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello!

Just a quickie from me!

Blimey Triplets!!!    Amazing!  We have twins in our family but not close enough for us I don't think!  Must have been hard hearing the announcements, well done for holding it together beckalouise!!

Aubergine - I can't believe how quick this year has gone, here's hoping for a fab Chrimbo for us all!!

Katiebells - How was your scan today?

AFM - We went to the hospital for my blood test this morning and they said they would contact me if I need to change my dosage, otherwise just to keep on with how we are, I have my Day 9 scan booked for Friday morning! fingers crossed I am responding, don't think my dh can put up with my mood swings much longer! I did say that "you take it out on the ones you love"  

Hope everyone is ok and keeping warm!

Take care

Ajs xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Girls,
Just a quick update as in order to get coverage I have to sit on the bath!!!! Well still here and egg collection booked in for thursday! The drama of it all!
Hope everyone is fairing out ok with the weather, we weren't banking on this were we! Aubergine I am blessed that my family have a place here so at least I dont have to stay in a hotel for countless days! And I love nosey! So cute the xmas decorations, I would say that was great fun. Beckalouise my god triplets, I am sure it is very difficult hearing all that news in the midst of everything, my heart goes out to you! How did your scan go? Ajs I am right with you on the moods but please god it will be all worth it! Hopefully you will have a better idea on Friday!

Thinking of you all, Katiebells xxxxx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi ladies!

Well we had a phone call yesterday afternoon saying that the doctor has checked my blood results and they want me to go in for a scan and blood test tomorrow morning! Of course I am thinking the worst, very nervous but will find out more by this time tomorrow, I just hope it isn't anything too serious!

Oooh good luck for Thursday Katiebells, I am sure you will be fine! Hopefully the snow will stay away towards the end of the week!

Just a quickie update,

Take care

Ajs xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Girls

Just a quick update as egg collection booked for thursday too.  Have 14 follies between 10-18mm so hoping that the little ones catch up by then.

Katiebells - good luck chick and hope you are home soon

AJS - sure it's nothing serious you might just be under or over responding so they might just want to double check with scan and change you dose

Aubergine, is it your scan thursday? If so wishing you the best, you might just be a few days behind me and katiebells

Take care all xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello, good to hear from you all, went a bit quiet for a while, was missing our chat!

Great news beckalouise and katiebells - EC on Thursday!  How you feeling about having it done?  Are you having general or local anaesthetic and sedation?  I'll be getting the latter and am very nervous about it, though not thinking about it yet...  You'll have to let us know how it goes, and what it's really like!

AJS - I don't know much about this process, but am sure that beckalouise is right, probably want to just adjust your dosage.

Yep, it is my scan on Thursday, so only one more set of injections until then, then find out how many more until EC!  No idea what to expect, not been getting any sypmtoms, so no idea if working.  Good thing though is that since been taking Gonal, all headaches, teariness and memory loss seems to have subsided!!  Got mixed feeling about the snow - want it to snow more so can have a snow day, but then don't want it to stop any of us from getting to the hospital when we need to!!

xx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello!

Fab news beckalouise! Will have everything crossed for you and Katiebells tomorrow! How exciting!

Had scan this morning and you were right, my blood results were a little under so they wanted to check how I am responding, as I have pcos they didn't want me on a high dose as there is a risk of over stimulating, she counted 25 on one side and 20 on the other!! She said there are 3 which are stimulating and I have one large one which she thinks may be the cyst so I am just waiting for them to call me this afternoon to see what dose I need and if I still need to go along on Friday.

Very relieved but wanting this afternoon to be here now!! Can't wait to have our EC date!!!

Good luck aubergine! Let us know how you get on tomorrow at your scan!

Ajs xx


----------



## Tali S (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello! Me again!!  

As most of you are nearing EC, I thought I'd try and put your mind at rest about the whole process. I was really nervous but I think that can only be expected as it is fear of the unknown first time. The nurses and doctors you will be looked after by have done this loads of times so they're the experts so try not to worry.

I was sedated for my EC. I wasn't given the option of a general but thinking about it, your recovery must be faster if you're only sedated? You have to undress and wear a gown and my clinic told me not to wear any jewellry, no perfume and only to use roll on deoderant to minimise the amount of airborne sustances in the room. Ohh, forgot about the funky hairnet you have to wear too - nice!!   

They put a cannular in to my hand for the sedative and once that had been administered, took me in to the procedure room. It was exactly the same as having an internal scan other than they have a needle at the end of the probe. I did feel the needle going in the first couple of times which wasn't pleasant but I think they topped me up with more sedative and I didn't feel anything else. Once the procedure's finished they then take you to recover and keep an eye on you for a while. Take a pad with you cos you may get some bleeding like a light period but i t doesn't last long. 

If you look at this site you'll find that experiences vary but most women seem to get knocked out and don't feel a thing. It's only the odd person that feels anything. Don't be afraid to yell if you are sore!!  

You might have mild period pains afterwards but you're allowed to take paracetamol to ease the symptoms.

Sorry for that being a bit of a long post - what I should have said was, try not to worry and just look at it as another hurdle negotiated to get to the end goal. 

Good luck, Tali S x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Girls

Well i'm in snowy yorkshire having a totally nervous breakdown because of the snow!! Been crying most of the morning as no idea how we are getting to manchester tomorrow as snowed in the village and DH is just like 'oh well we will just wait til the snows goes'!!! no love its tomorrow or never but don't think he gets that it is all timed to the hour, arrghhhh.  Anyway   that a miracle happens tomorrow (but as I type it is still coming down heavy)  

Hope everybody else is having a better day than me xx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi, me again!!

Thanks Tali S, it is really helpful to read your post, although I am still a little bit away from EC, whenever we go to the hospital I always feel a bit nervous as I see the doctors walking around in their scrubs!!

Ah beckalouise, don't worry too much  , hopefully you will wake up tomorrow and it won't be as bad as you think  .  It is so funny, when we don't have anything going on I love snow days where we can get out of going to work but when we need to go somewhere it is a totally different story!!

Take care,

Ajs xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Beckalouise - I'm so sorry about your stresses. We're down in London, and as usual, the worst seems to be missing us, so don't really know how bad it must be.  We have family in Yorkshire though and they've sent us pics, though seem to still be able to get around (might just be that brother in law seems happy to drive in whatever condition!).  This bit of advice is probably too late, but there's someone on the cycle thread who is going over to where their clinic is the night before and staying in a hotel nearby.  What time is your EC?  Is it too late to postpone a day?  I'm sorry for ignorance, but don't know enough about process.  Are the trains runing in your area - maybe get to a train station somehow, then stay the night after EC in Manchester? I'm probably not being much help - just thinking off the top of my head really!  I really hope that it all works out ok.

Tali S - thanks for all of that info.  Still scared though!

AJS - did you get your call this afternoon - did they give you an EC date?

Katiebells - good luck tomorrow
xxx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

hey Chicks,

Oh beckalouise try not be stressed hun, DH will get you there you wait and see, they can surprise us sometimes! I totally empathise with you in relation to their lack of understanding, as you know its our 3rd time and he was put out that they didnt collect eggs on Tuesday even though they were not ready! I told him to blame it on the ovaries!!! I will have my fingers crossed that everything goes to plan. Im slightly nervous about getting to the clinic myself!

Tail S you gave a great description of the ec! I couldnt even try at this stage! One bonus of the whole thing is the happy buzz from the sedation!!!

Ajs any update from your phonecall this afternoon?

Aubergine good luck with your scan tomorrow!
Thinking of all you girls and fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Beckalouise - did you make it in?  Have been thinking about you and hoping and praying that you did and without any stress    

We went for our scan today, and as it snowed over night the roads were pretty bad.  We only had about 4 inches, but still a big affect, and no trains running.  So we left a bit earlier then we would normally to get to the hospital.  It usually only takes us 20 mins, but we gave it an hour, but were early!  However, doctors and nurses not so lucky - most of them do trains.  Eventually one nurse got in, and bless her she was so apologetic and rushing around.  She's a really lovely nurse - when I asked her what would happen if it was like this for EC, she said they'd all sleep in the clinic if they had to!  

Anyway, news is that I have 6 follicles on one side and 5 on the other.  No where near as many as you AJS!!  But am hoping there is enough to do what I need them to do!!  They weren't big enough yet, so another scan on Monday.  She said hopefully, all being well, EC then on Wednesday.  Here's hoping!!!

Katiebells - hope you got on ok today too.

xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Girls 

Thank you ALL soooo much for your kind words and prayers, we got up at 3.30am to make sure we made it for 8am (normally an hours drive) we made it in plenty of time and even though hubby was totally stressed out about the whole thing we got a very exciting 17 eggs from 14 follicles (not sure how that happened!!) and DH had best sperm count he's ever had so he was well chuffed with himself (bless).  Just waiting for a phone call tomorrow to see if any have grown and when ET will hopefully be.

Aubergine- that is a fab number, more than I had on day 9 and look what I got, they grow pretty quick for little eggs.  Hope all goes well on monday, bet you have your EC wednesday, how exciting x

Katiebells - hope you got on ok - men eh!!

Just wanted to say again thanks for all your support, take care and wrap up well x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

That's fantastic news Beckalouise, so please it all worked out.  Was the actual EC procedure itself ok?  

I didn't know 1 follicle could have more than 1 egg!


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

Sorry for the delay in replying but was out and about with work yesterday!

Well they called me up on Wednesday afternoon and said to continue with the 112.5 Gonal F and go back this morning for another scan.  We went to the hospital early this morning and we are sooooo pleased (as well as the 20 and 25 follicles I have because of the pcos) I have around 9 on one side and 5 on the other ranging from 10mm to 17mm, sooooo over the moon! DH and I were grinning like cheshire cats when we left, they did another blood test and said they may need to see me over the weekend and possible EC on Tuesday!!  

Well done to you and DH Beckalouise, that is fab news!! You must be soo pleased!  Not long till your 2ww! 

Good collection there aubergine! I only have so many small follicles because of my pcos, they are hoping they won't react otherwise I could over stimulate.  I am sure yours will grow lots over the weekend, mine have shot up in a couple of days! Next week a big week for us all!  

Katiebells - how did your EC go?

Take care 

AJS xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes i'm a little confused as well especially as after I posted I read my discharge summary and the consultant had put that they had collected 12 eggs but we both remember him saying twice that he was very happy with the 17 eggs he had found so who knows either way i'm happy  

The procedure was fine, just like Tall S said (thank you) I was sedated and don't remember a thing the staff we all very lovely.  Did have not very nice period like pains last night (hubbys special hotwater bottle helped) and just a little this morning and just a small amount of browny blood (sorry TMI).

Anyway just plodding around the house today waiting for the phone to ring

Hope you are all well x

p.s AJS just seen your post, fab news chick x


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Beckalouise!

Glad it went well hun, and you don't feel to rough.  I guess as you say, either amount is fab!!  I am not sure whether I will be sedated or under a general, never had either so a little scary!

I am having mild period type pains at the moment but I told the chap that scanned me this morning and he didn't seem to think that was out of the ordinary!  I just keep thinking about my little follies!! Only two people at work know (and both are male) so i can't get really excited at the work at the moment, I want to go home with DH and get excited!!!  

Let us know when you hear about your ET!!

AJS xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Girls,
Sorry about the short and abrupt replies I have no coverage over here and its driving me insane! Update EC happened yesterday and 13 eggs were collected, got phonecall today to say 7 were mature and all fertilised today so I am really pleased!
Beckaluise congratulations that all sounds great I still have a tinchy bit of discomfort today and am starting my clexane injections and uping my steroid dose tommorrow as well as oestrogen supports!

Ajs and aubergine thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow Katiebells - congratulations to you both!

AFM - out of the 17 (confirmed 17 not 12  ) 9 where mature and 8 fertilised, so v chuffed and back for ET tomorrow.  DH already stressing about 1 or 2 transfer (if all still going strong tomorrow  ) but i've put my foot down and said we will take the advice of the doctor


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

AJS - all sounds like going well - your message made me grin too!!  

Beckalouise - good luck for tomorrow - this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO!!!  

Katiebells - sounds like all went well for you too.  When's ET?

Have you all decided how much time you're going to take off work after ET?  I was quite surprised coz when I asked the nurse at the hospital, she said that I didn't need to take any time off, but others recommend 3 days, my acupuncturist said I should take a week off, and I have heard some ladies take the full 2ww.  I am thinking 3 days, but I don't want to miss out on all the fun in the last week at school!!  My head is really supportive and says I need to do what's best for me, and she'll support me with whatever I decide -there'll be other Xmas' she says!  Hmmm decisions decisions!!!


----------



## annapath (Nov 23, 2010)

hi,
I am 1 week 6 days, waiting to test tomorrow, i just realized i missed one pill.....do i take it now...in a panic


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi annapath
I'm afriad I'm a bit confused by your post - are you on 2ww?  Or are you on the pill waiting to start DR?
xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Girls

Just to let you know i'm home from care with 2 embies on board   and 4 embies suitable for freezing.  Transfer was totally fine apart from keeping a full bladder which was awful!!  We even got given a pictures of the 2 put back which I thought was nice.  

Putting my feet up now and was thinking about returning to work towards the end of next week but will see how I feel 

Hope you are all having a nice weekend x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Congratulations Beckalouise - 2ww for you now.  When is your test date?  Hope you don't go too crazy, stay calm and chilled.

I'm afraid I've been going a bit crazy today.  Up until now have been really good at taking things one day at a time, but today been worrying about the future.  Stupidly, have been worrying about what I'll be like if we get a BFP.  This is because when we first started trying 5 years ago, we had 2 early miscariages at 6 and 7 weeks, so have been worrying about that happening again.  It's so silly, because might not even make ET stage if things don't work out....

Sorry to have a little moan!

AJS and katiebells hope all good with you!

xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey girls,

Beckalouise congrats OMG so exciting two little embies on board! Hope your looking after yourself!
Ajs and aubergine how are you girls doing? Aubergine I am thinking of you and know this is a nerve wrecking time but with the extra medication for support please god it will work!
Ajs egg collection on tuesday and you will be on your way too.
My ET on Tuesday now we have 6 embies hopefully developing for blastocyst and hope to transfer 2! I am flying home then tuesday night, bit anxious about flying however they say it is fine! I would have preferred to stay round for a day or two but DH needs to get back to work!

Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Morning all

Well day 2 of 2ww and i'm already driving myself insane!!!  What i'm finding the worst is that I feel totally fine (apart from a headcold) as thought I would get some sign that things were happening or not    Pain from swollen ovaries and after EC has all settled down and no side effects from pessaries, umm think i'm over thinking this but can't help myself!

Anyway Katiebells - hope those little embies are still growing strong for you, Aubergine and AJS - good luck for EC, let us all know when you get your day xx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello ladies!

So pleased for you beckalouise and katiebells, so exciting!! I would say try not to think about the 2ww but I know that is complete rubbish!!!   Katiebells, hopefully you will have a couple of great embies tomorrow! 

Aubergine, how did your scan go today? 

Well had a scan yesterday and they were really pleased with the growth of my follies! One had grown 4mm in 2 days! So I am booked for EC first thing tomorrow morning and I am really scared!! Everyone thinks I am handling this really well but I think I just hide it really well! I am going a bit  

I think I may be sedated but they haven't said anything yet, I have never had a op before so have no idea how it will make me feel, I just keep thinking this time tomorrow it will all be done!

Good luck ladies!

Ajs xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey girls,

Ajs dont be worrying pet it is honestly not that bad. You will have to take all the clothes off put on a gown, when you go down to theatre there will be 3 or more medical people there, thats probably the one that made me go wow whats going on, they will sedate you probabaly put the needle in your hand, you may remember some or none of the procedure which lasts about 30 minutes or so however it does not feel like that. You will have discomfort down there for up to 2 days, bring a pad with you in case of some bleeding, I had none this time round, it really all varies. Enjoy the sedation, its like 30 mins of no worrying or thinking about fertility!!!!

Beckalouise, I am with you, the 2ww is hell on earth, I found it very difficult the last time, totally stressed, especially the final week, all I can say hun is just try and keep as calm as you can, Remind me of this in a few days!!!!! As for symptoms, my sister in law had none when she found she was pregnant and did not feel any different at all so dont worry about that. My boobs are sore at the moment I think that is from the pessaries cos I had that last 2 times.

Aubergine hope you are ok?

Thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Katiebells, I have accupuncture tonight and that always relaxes me!  I am worried about how 'spaced out' I will feel with the sedation, part of me just wants to go to sleep and wake up when it is over!  it is really clouding up my excitement at the moment, a bit like when I go on holiday as I hate flying and don't fully relax until we are there!!!  

Good luck tomorrow for your ET.

AJS xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Katiebells.  Am ok, it's a bit of a rollercoaster though isn't it?!?!?  Good luck for ET tomorrow.

Beckalouise - we're all here for you.  Know it's easier said then done, but try not to stress - they say the more relaxed you are the better.  I always have to laugh at that comment, coz then I start stressing that I'm not relaxed enough!!!

AJS - we are so the same - I also can't relax on holiday until arrived as also hate flying!!!  Also very scared about Weds, despite everyone's kind words and reassurance.  Good luck for tomorrow though, and let us know how you get on.

12 follicles for me, 5 of which may be too small, but think that's ok...  EC on Weds.  So I'll be the last of us!

xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Was just laughing at your posts girls as I too hate flying and was just saying to hubby the other day that the EC felt like flying because I couldn't relaxed until we were there safely and it was all over (but after a few days relaxing I start stressing about getting home) - what are we like!!

AJS - Hope EC went well for you and your embies are busy in the lab
Katiebells - Hope you are on your way home with 2 little embies along for the ride
Aubergine - Good luck for tomorrow, you will be nervous but it really is over very quickly

AFM - decided to go back to work thursday as I actually think I'll be less stressed at work with something to take my mind off everything and i'm lucking enough to love my job.

xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi beckalouise - going back to work on Thursday sounds sensible - especially if you like your job and it doesn't involve lifting!  I'm going to take 3days off after my ET, though am really down about it coz it's the kids school production and I won't be there to see them.  Oh well, got to think of me!

AJS - what's the news?  Really want to know how you are, but maybe spaced out a bit?

Katiebells - I know that you are flying, so hope all ok, and you're home safely

EC tomorrow - gulp!


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello ladies, EC went really well thanks, much better than I expected!

Everyone at the hospital were great and really friendly, even though I was a right chatterbox, as I usually get when I am nervous.  My anaethetist was fab, such a nice man, I seem to remember asking him if he was going to stay with me during the ec and he smiled and said no he was going to go home! luckily he was joking!!  We had 9 eggs collected which was great, they managed to inject 7 of them and 4 have fertilised, I should be going back either Friday or Sunday for ET.  And I have to admit, the sedation was great!! 

Aubergine, I hope all went well with you today, another hurdle jumped!!

beckalouise, hope you feel a bit better!
Katiebells - hopefully you are home safe and keeping your embies nice and warm!

Will check in again soon

AJS xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey girls,

AJS - sounds like all went well, and great news with the fertilisation.  Have you decided how much time you're going to take off after ET?

EC went well for us too.  Just as everyone said, sedation worked like a dream - in fact that's how it all felt, like it was a dream.  Felt one or 2 bits here and there, but otherwise nothing!  We got 16 eggs - not quite sure how that happened, as I had 12 follicles on Monday, a few must of caught up.  The not so great news was DP's morphology was the lowest it's ever been.  The consultant there advised doing half with ICSI and the other half IVF.  We decided to go with their advice.  AJS - I see that you are having ICSI.  We don't know much about it, as was always going to be just IVF for us, so need to read up a bit on it. Guess we'll find out tomorrow what's happened.

Not feeling any discomfort down below - is that because the painkillers are still working?  I was listening to the nurse advise me what to do because they fear I may get OHSS - and suddenly I went all clammy and thought I was going to be sick!!!  Got me home, had half a slice of toast and was sick!!  So think I might've rushed that!!!  Then snoozed and was able to eat about an hour ago.

Lovely DP just heating up some soup for me, and an early night, so all will be ok for work tomorrow.

xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats AJS and Aubergine - Hope your little embies are growing well in the lab

Aubergine - we are ICSI too which basically means instead of putting the egg and sperm  in the same place and letting them do their own thing with IVF with ICSI the embrologist actually injects the sperm into the egg with a very fine needle and this is normally recommened for couple with male fertilty issues (as the lazy sperm don't have to do any swimming then!!!).  Fingers crossed doing half and half will get you the best outcome for you both.

AFM - looking forward to going back to work tomorrow, its also the works night out but its quite low key so can't see it been a boozy late one and i'll be driving anyway as an excuse not to have a drink!!


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey girls,

Home at last! Got home yesterday evening as our et was late in the afternoon on Tuesday and we wouldnt have made the flight. All the drama!!! So I am catching up on all the posts today and it looks like loads are happening!
Aubergine hope you are feeling a bit better hun, they certainly land you with news in the midst of it! Hope your feeling better today?

Beckalouise how are you feeling? Any difference? I am going back to work tomorrow in case I kill someone or go insane!!!!

Ajs how are you? I am right with with you on the sedation, peace for a few mins!!!!

AFM (Idont know what that means, it must be the blonde in me!!!) Nottingham rang yesterday to tell me that noe of my embies were suitable for freezing. We have a higher than average blastocyst rate. Have mixed emotions about that and was sad!

Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all

Katiebells - sorry you are feeling sad  , but hope going back to work tomorrow stops you going insane!! AFM stands for As For Me (well thats what I thought it was anyway) x

AJS & Aubergine - any news on your little embies and date for ET?

AFM!!! - Work fine and really need to get ready for meal out now but at the moment FF more inviting x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been quiet.  Don't want to get ahead of myself, so keeping news quiet for the time being.  However, we do have an appointment for ET tomorrow.  But!  we may go to blast which means Monday. We won't actually know until either just before we leave or on the way there!

AJS - you've been quiet too - hope all is ok.  Maybe you're just keeping your head down too.

Beckalouise and Katiebells - hope 2ww isn't driving you too mad.  Are you nearly half way through now?

xx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi ladies,

beckalouise, how was your meal out, hopefully it helped take your mind off 2ww for a while!

katiebells, how are you?  They didn't freeze our other embies either but they weren't very good quality.

Aubergine - how are your embies and when is your ET?

Sorry I have been quiet, just getting my head round it all.  We had a call on Friday morning to say they wanted to do the transfer then as our embies were a little slow! We had two 4 cell embies good quality, one 3 cell and one 2 cell.  We went to the hospital and we were given the option of one or two to transfer, we went with two! So Day 3 of 2ww and have this week off work, although I am already driving myself crazy!! The ET was more painful than I expected as they couldn't get my uterus to open!! 

Will check in again soon.

Ajs xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello AJS - finally someone posted on this thread!!  I've realised that you girls don't post over the weekend, so I thought I'd wait to post my update when someone else had posted - otherwise it looks a bit sad like I'm talking to myself!!

So all a bit of a rollercoaster for me, but think have settled into a fairly positive what will be will be attitude.

As you know, we had 16 eggs, half ICSI, half IVF.  12 fertilised (6 of each), so we were very happy, but cautious, as knew anything could happen.  They booked us in for ET on Sat - day 3 - but said if they had good ones we would come in on the MOnday instead.  It was such a shock on the Sat when we got the call saying to go in on that day - partly coz the time had finally arrived after weeks of gearing up to it, but partly coz we'd hoped we'd be going to blast.  We went in, and most hadn't made it    Ironically, none of the ICSI ones had.  Out of the IVF, one was a grade 2 6 cell and one a 5 cell which was beginning to fragment.  We put both back in.

We felt really sad after all that hope, but then turned myself around, managed not to cry and know that anything can happen!  So that's my story.  Got today and tomorrow off work, then go back in for the last 3 days of term which should be fairly relaxed.  Then last week of 2ww off.  Test Xmas eve!!!!

AJS - what day did you transfer, I couldn't quite tell from your post?  Am assuming also day 3?  Sounds like it wasn't a comfortable ET - did they have to give you drugs in the end?  You need some little tasks to stop you from going crazy!  Do you like baking?  Got your xmas decorations up?  Any good films you've been waiting to watch?

So katiebells and beckalouise - how many days 'till OTD - hope you're not going to crazy!

xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Girls

Monday again!  Soooo chuffed we are all now on 2ww.  Congrats AJS and Aubergine on your ET hope your little embies are happy in there and enjoy your time off work x

Was going to ask you all about transfere as my clinic called my ET day 3 but I think compared to yours its day 2 as only 48hrs post EC, what do you think?  Was thinking alot about it because we got to freeze 4 embies but they were 3/4 cell and whose to say that they would have been good quality by 72hrs and a cost of £450!!  Anyway suppose its too late to worry about that.

Aubergine - as you know from the other thread anything can happen and 6 cell sounds fab to me and I remember the consultant telling me that they get as many BFP with grade 2 as compared to grade 1 (i had a grade 1 4 cell and grade 2 4 cell put back).

Also started with period like pains on friday and have literally no other signs anything is happening or side effects from the progestrone apart from very sore nipples when I'm cold (sorry TMI).  I've therefore been quite calm this week as don't think its our time but will find out on friday for sure


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ahhh beckalouise, you're so right, which is why I think I have a what will be will be attitude.  Wondering if I will get emotional at somepoint, but at moment and faily level-headed.

What day would Friday have been for you?  Could it have been implantation cramps?  Don't give up yet, it's not over until OTD - look at Mango's story!


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Aubergine

Not sure which you work it out from but Friday was 8 days post EC and 6 days post ET.  Popped up to the clinic today for advice as pains can be quite bad at times and they just thought it will be the ovaries settling down, however i've decided today that its wind  .  Sounds a bit daft but it does settle after i've been to the bathroom!!!

Hope everybody else ok

Beckalouise x


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey girls,

Beckalouise I laughed at your posts! I am having serious wind issues and am on fibrogel for constipation!! Pains are brutal and woke me up last nite, totally bloated so havent a clue wot I feel down there!!!!
Cant believe we are all on the 2ww, hell on earth! I will find out Monday if all my dreams are going to come through!

How are you all getting on?

Katiebells xx


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi ladies!

Aubergine - we were day 3 transfer as had EC on Tuesday and went in on Friday for ET!

I am still getting slight period pains, more some days than others and I notice it more when I walk about for a longer time.  I am also quite bloated, especially following the progesterone!

I really hope it works for us but I still have moments when I think we are just not lucky enough for it work 1st time, things like that don't happen to us!!

Right... enough feeling sorry for myself!! Christmas is only just over a week away and that is always a lovely time of year! Is everyone ready for Christmas, I am going to send my DH out with a list to get them for me!! 

Take care and hope everyone is ok,

Ajs xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

good to hear how you're all getting on

beckalouise - good luck for tomorrow, unless you've already done a sneaky early test!  Am       for you


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Morning Girls

Aubergine - I was so sure we would get a BFN I didn't test early and also booked a holiday to Lanzarote!!!  BUT (and still don't believe the clinic so might go and buy a pee stick now) its a BFP for us  

AJS thanks for starting this thread, you've all been a massive support  and hope my news starts a run of BFP for us all 

Katiebells -    for you on monday

Enjoy the weekend, I'm off into town now to walk around in a daze!!


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Brilliant news beckalouise! congratulations to you both and wish you a happy healthy 8/9 months!!!   

Just under a week to go for us, no symptoms for me either apart from the ()()s and a slight period pain every now and then, convinced we will get a BFN but over half way there now!

Good luck for Monday Katiebells, let's hope the luck stays on this thread!

Aubergine, hope your 2ww is going quickly for you.

Back to work for me this week, not sure if it is a good thing or bad!! If I make it through the snow!!!

Take care,

AJS xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Congratulations Beckalouise - I'm so happy for you!!  It's always good to hear BFP news, but especially so on this thread!

I'm like you AJS.  No sypmtoms at all.  If I wake up at night I lie there wiating for symptoms, but nothing   Everyone who gets BFPs seems to talk about period like pains, but not had any.  Had the sore (.)(.) until today, but even thats gone now the drugs are out of my system I guess. 

Am feeling a bit better now, DP keeps me distracted!

Hope going back to work is ok for you this week.  

Katiebells - good luck for Monday, lets hope this is a lucky thread!


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Beckalouise, OMG Congratualations thats amazing news, soo thrilled for you both!

Ajs and Aubergine thinking of you both and thank you for all your support.

Katiebells xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the messages girls, i've only told my 1 friend who went though fertility treatment for her DD so is nice to have other people to share the news with.  We go for a 6 week scan on the 31st and i've told Hubby that i'm not talking about anything with him until then because i'm sooo sacred about the outcome!!!

AJS & Aubergine - Please don't worry about the lack of symptoms i'm sure my pains were wind related and I even said to the nurse that did my blood test that i thought it was a BFN because i didn't feel anything (shows how much I know!!).  I don't think any advice will stop any of us worrying but sending   you way xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi ladies

Feeling a bit more positive today, so feel I can post!  This is craziness - not counting down to Xmas as I would normally, as test day looms before it.

Beckalouise - have your got used to your BFP yet?  When is your scan date?  Stay in touch won't you and keep us updated.

AJS - when do you test?  Try to look back to see, but couldn't see a date.

Katiebells - hope all ok with you


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello! wish I was feeling more positive!   just can't shake this feeling that I won't see that second line show up! Might be something to do with being back at work!!

I test at the end of the week too aubergine, I feel the same about christmas, not looking forward to it as much this year sadly.

Katiebells - any news?

Hopefully this week will go quickly for us!! xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm afraid all my positivity has gone   

After my post yesterday morning, I started to get AF cramps.  Then carried on this morning, and then started getting a bit of blood.  Think it's all over.  I know others have had positvite stories after similar things happening, but I never had anything like this when we had our mcs so think this is it, know in my heart.

Will still test tomorrow


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Girls,

Well we got some amazing news ie a BFP. First time ever. All i can say is Dr George in Nottingham has worked a miracle!

I am slightly slow to post this news as I am really thinking about you AJs and Aubergine because I know this is such a diffcult time waiting. All I can say is I had terrible pains to the point I thought I needed to go to A & E so dont give up. I am really thinking of you both.

If I didnt have this thread I would heve been really lost without all your support .

Beckalouise I hope you are doing ok?

Katiebellsxxx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

BFN  

Katiebells - I am so happy for you though.  You so deserve the good news.  We all do really, but I know you have been through a lot already.  

AJS       for you


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations Katiebells that is fab news! I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy!  

Unfortunately it isn't our time this time round, I started bleeding on Tuesday and heavier yesterday and tested this morning with a BFN (which I had expected), I have had my tears which flowed very easily I must say! But we will try again and now I am looking forward to a bit of a break.

Beckalouise, hope you are well, not long now till your scan! How exciting!

Aubergine, I am so sorry for your BFN, I know how you feel , i would have preferred not to bleed and just be a BFN today but everything happens for a reason.  Are you able to try again in a few months?

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas and New Year, looks like 2011 will be a great year!

ajs xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

AJS & Aubergine - Been sat here for 5 minutes thinking of some comforting words but nothing I come up with seems good enough some how, but sending you lots of   anyway.

Katiebells - Congratulations, I know you've been though alot to get to today and wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months.

AFM - Think i'm more anxious during this 2ww waiting for the scan than the waiting for results!!!  I've no signs of pregnancy so hubby gave in and got a pee stick and I was a little reassured by the blue lines.  Katiebells, do you get a 6 week scan?

Anyway Merry Christmas all and   that 2011 is a good one for us all xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi ladies,

This is going to be my last post for the xmas period, but I'd really like to stay in touch - don't know if we are still allowed to use this thread, seeing as we are no longer "during" or maybe we could pm each other?

Anyway, despite my BFN, I'd really like to hear updates from you BFP girls - please let me know how you are getting on with milestones!  Beckalouise - some people don't get symptoms, so try not to worry.

AJS - how are you?      I'm up and down.  Just went pottering around local shops and was teary seeing families doing their last minute bits.  However, am also looking to next cycle.  Not sure how we're going to afford it - first was NHS - but some things are just important aren't they...  We have a meeting with consultant on 19 Jan, and going to find out about prices and waiting times to go again.  Feel like I've had time to get used to the idea and think to the future already because knew really since Tuesday that it was all over.  Don't know if you've had time to get your head round it yet, but if not, give yourself the time you need and I wish you luck with any decisions you make 

HAPPY XMAS to you all - I will find it a distraction!

And all the best for 2011


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey girls,

Ajs and Aubergine, I know there are no words that I can say that will help but I do know how you feel. I remember that all I wanted to do was get back on that horse and try again. They generally advise a couple of months off just to be aware. The other thing to bear in mind is they consultants may have learned from this time and may change your next go. We can talk about it again and if I can give any pointers to help you girls please let me know. In the meantime please look after yourselves.

I would love to stay in touch so if anyone has any suggestions or can we keep using this thread

Beckalouise I hope you are keeping well.

AFM, scan in the UK on the 4th of Jan. Slightly uptight to be honest as the only evidence we have that this is worked was a pee stick so please god everythig will be ok.

Wishing you all as best of Xmas you can have under the circumstances and if there is anything I can help with let me know.

Katiebellsxxxxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Just a quick hello as its been a few days.  

Hope you all managed a good christmas and ate plently!!  Scan for us tomorrow, me and DH having sleepless nights (him incase their are 2 in there and me incase they don't find anything, god we are a right pair!!!).

Would love to stay in touch and hear about your 2011 BFP Aubergine & AJS    and how you are getting on Katiebells  .  Sure we can continue on this thread but if anything happens to it we can just pm each other

Hopefully update tomorrow

Beckalouise xx


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Girls

Just a quick question I was not told to keep Buserelin in the fridge so have not been doing that, is this ok as I see some of you are keeping it in the fridge?


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Don't keep Buserelin in the fridge - for one it will be much more painful when you inject it! I am on day 9 of down regging (my 1st go at ICSI) and it's going fine....don't be nervous about injecting it's easy and pretty painless.

The only drug you need to keep in the fridge is the Pregnyl - the one shot of meds that needs to be given at an exact time just before egg collection.

Hope this helps Vanessac!

All the best and happy new year to all 

Littlemin xx


----------



## Tali S (Aug 6, 2010)

Aubergine/ajs - I'm so sorry for both of you  . I know exactly how you feel. As beckalouise said you will be advised to take some time out (usually about three months minimum) to let your body get back to normal and to give yourself some head space. It's such a full on time with emotions running high and if you do get a bfn you come crashing down. It may seem daft to say it but this is a time for you and your DHs to mourn the little lives that could have been. Be there for each other, talk about it and don't be afraid to cry. 2011 is a new year and I reckon it'll be our year (my next shot's in April 2011)  . 

Beckalouise - So many congratulations. Good luck with the scan. I hope you're prepared for a bit of an eek moment when you find out you're having twins!! 

Vanessac - I was told to keep Buserelin in the fridge although I think it did say on the box that it could be stored in higher temperatures. I was advised to take it out of the fridge about 30 mins before doing the injection just to let it come to room temperature so you don't get any horrible cold liquid feelings when you inject. Then pop it back in the fridge when you're done. Hope that helps?

I know I was a bit of a lurker on this thread but it would be nice to keep in touch and hear how you're all getting on.

Have a great New Year when it comes.

Love Tali S x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Girls

Tail S - still recovering from a very big eekkk moment this morning, as yes i've 2 on board!!! Even said to the nurse '**** how did that happen?' as DH went white at the side of me    So guess we have hopefully just double our family in the space of 30secs!!  

Just out for a meal tonight and will be seeing in the new year in bed with my embies as hubby on nights, hope everybody else has a good one xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey ladies

How have your xmas' been?  I've been drinking and eating all the things I haven't been able to have, but although ok at first, no consolation really    In fact, just feel rubbishy, and looking forward to getting back to the health kick.

Been researching if there is anyway I can get better quality eggs, as think that may be our problem.  Either that, or that my eggs and DP's swimmers just don't get on, seeing as the cells didn't split very well.  Anyone else got any advise on this?

Also a bit confused about where to do next treatment.  Seeing as paying needs to be the right place, so lots to ponder.  Not really looking forward to the year, bit scared of it really.  Should be feeling positive and hopeful, but just dreading 2011.

Wow beckalouise - twins - you must've been thrilled that all was well with the scan.  Twins may seem a bit scary, but how wonderful.

Katiebells - good luck with your scan this week - hope it goes well.

AJS - how you coping?

Re the buserelin I wasn't told to keep in fridge.


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have been quiet, just getting my head around it all really.  We are looking forward to having a bit of a break from it all really and getting back to being husband and wife rather than husband and baby making machine!!!  

How are you aubergine, I feel exactly the same about 2011, just can't shake this negativity look on life!

Congratulations beckalouise - how lovely, hope you have a fab healthy pregnancy with your two bubbas!!

Good luck katiebells.

I may have a break from here for a little while, I will keep an eye on the posts and jump in every now and then!

Take care,  AJS xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Girls,

Hope you girls are doing ok.
Aubergine I know that I couldnt fault Nottingham Care and Dr george, I dont know anything about improvement of egg quality hun sorry.

Ajs I really wish you the best. Please god this year will be kind and your dreams come true.

Beckalouise I hope you are ddoing good and getting plenty of rest.

AFM we have two on board, totally thrilled but do know and understand the pain that you girls are going through.

Thinking of you all
Katiebells xxxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, mum got rushed into hospital on weds with complications of the cancer and we were told it was life threating, very shocked and have been at the hospital everyday from 8am but thankfully she has made a little improvement over the weekend and i'm   that we get over this bad patch.  Still haven't told family about the BFP as was planning on doing it with DH this week on his day off but then all this happened and now just don't know what the best thing to do is, HELP!!

Katiebells - Congratulations, 2 on board as well, how exciting xx

AFM - Scan on tuesday but feel anxious as still no sickness etc and been soooo stressed out it can't have done the bubbers any good, must start sending myself  .


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Katiebells - wow, 2 little beans as well!  hope all is going good for you!

Beckalouise - sorry to hear about your mum.  It must be a worrying time for you.  My mum was ill around October time, not as serious though, but it did worry me.  I really hope she is ok now.  Let us know how your scan goes.  Not everyone has symptoms, so try not to worry about that.

AJS - know you may not visit for a while, but in case you do - hello!  and hope your getting on ok and enjoying time with your hubby!


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Girls

Just a quicky to let you know scan was fine, 2 little heartbeats seen so we told family today.  Mum made me laugh because even though she is confused and poorly when I said I had some news she guess straight away, then I gave her the joy of ringing my dad and brother who thought she had gone even more insane!!

Hope everybody else is ok, thanks again for your support

Beckalouise x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Girls

Just a little note to let you know i've now been discharged from the fertility clinic as bubbas doing ok at 10 week scan and i'm now reducing medication.  Its been a very bitter sweet past few weeks as my mum left us for a better place on sunday which has literally broke my heart.  I'm at peace knowing she is finally out of the nightmear she has been living for the past 2 years but feel very cheated as she would have been the best grandma but she left me a note promising to be a guardian angel and i made her promise she would be there during those long sleepless nights!!!

Sorry to end on a sad note, Aubergine & AJS - hope you are having lots of good times which your other half, any plans for 2011 yet?  Katiebells - How are you all getting on?

Take care all x


----------



## Tali S (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Beckalouise

Couldn't just read your message and not reply. I'm so sorry to hear about your mum but as you say at least her suffering is over and I'm sure she will have passed away chuffed to bits at the knowledge that she was a grandma even if she wasn't able to meet the twins properly. The note sounded lovely (made me shed a few tears, soft sod that I am) and I'm sure she will be there to keep you company. I'm sure that there would be no-one more frustrated than her, that she won't be able to help you with the practical things but she will be there in spirit.

You're emotions must be very raw at the moment but in time it will get more easy. I read quite a good observation about the heart just recently. Hearts are a muscle, they can't be broken only bruised, and bruises heal with time.

Take care
Tali S


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Beckalouise, I am so so sorry to hear your sad news. I cannot imagine the difficult time you have experienced. Your mum must have made sure she was staying with you until your little munchkins were safe and I have no doubt she will be watching over you and them. This time round was the first time I prayed to be my guradian angel and I feel strongly that it was their influence that brought me my little gifts so I think that note your mum left is truly beautiful.

AJS and Aubergine I have been thinking of you both, I am sure you have had your review appointments now, I ment to suggest write down your list of questions as one of my previous reviews involved me crying for a solid 40 minutes could not speak and then the consultant told me to get counselling!!

AFM everything ok 11 week scan today.

Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Have been thinking about you all and wondering how you've been getting on.

So sorry beckalouise.  I just echo all that Tali S and Katiebells have said.  Also lovely what you said Tali S about the heart being a muscle that can only be bruised - good optimistic way of thinking about things

Beckalouise and Katiebells - really so relieved and happy to hear that all is going well with your little beans - though not so little now I should imagine!  Hope pregnancy has been treating you well and you are enjoying the feeling!

AFM - have had a tough January.  Hoping that February is going to pick up.  Had our meeting and confirmed what we had been fearing.  We will try again, as consultant said it is still worth a shot.  Not sure when though as not sure where to go.  We could try again at same hospital - unfunded now though - or try a private clinic.  Got a consultation at one in a couple of weeks - costs just under £200 for a 1 hour meeting though!!!  So expensive!!!

One bit of good news was DP won some money on the lottery!  Enough to put towards next cycle, will cover about 1/3 I reckon!

Tali S - you were due to go again this year - when are you planning on doing so?

AJS - don't think you're on ff at the moment, but if you are then   and hope your January has been better than mine!


----------



## Tali S (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi everyone

Beckalouise - Hope you're coping ok?  

Aubergine - Ha - not fair - you must have got the lottery numbers we were supposed to get, cos we only got one this week - pants!! It must have been nice getting a wee windfall like that   See? Things are starting to look up  

Katiebells - How was your scan?

AJS - Hope you're doing ok if you're still lurking?    

AFM - We've got our next shot in April. I finally plucked up the courage to step on the scales the other day but unfortunately they didn't tell a very nice story   . I've piled on a few more pounds than I should have over the last few months. So now I'll have to try and shift a few. Why does all the food that's bad for you have to taste so damn good ?  

Take care,

Tali S x


----------

